# Newbie... Nice to meet you



## lavendergray (Oct 15, 2014)

My name is Erin and I have been addicted to fiber for years but only recently started with hands on contact. I have two kids and one more on the way. And an angora. I crochet and will attempt learning to knit soon. I mostly only make baby stuff since it works up so fast and long projects feel like murder haha. But in order to use up some of my stash so I can clean out the changing table and get it ready for baby I decided to make all my own Christmas presents this year. Wonder if I have enough time!! I temporarily live in Reno, NV - our second year here. Anyway nice to meet all of you and I expect I will have tons of questions as I jump feet first into the raw fleece world!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WELCOME !! Feel free to ask any questions , and just jump in , this is a great group of people !!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome, Erin! We're so happy you joined!!


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Hiya, I have three kids too. 5.5, 3, and 1.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Aloha Lavendargray, 

E como mai! (That's "welcome" in Hawaiian should you be wondering.) 

Fibery things are always good! 

Kids to help you play with fibery things could be good, probably depends on the kids, though. My neighbor with two small children has been making god's eyes and teaching the older one of them to knit on a small knitting loom. I think she's learning as she's teaching them, too, but they all seem to enjoy it. Usually all my left over yarn goes over to their house for them to play with which saves me from having to figure out something to do with it.

What sort of angora do you have?

A hui hou!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Lavendargray! So glad you joined us. Feel free to ask all the questions you may have.

Remember, pictures are always welcome so brush up on your posting skills


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Welcome and howdy!!!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome to The Fold!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome!
Looking forward to reading your posts!:sing:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice to meet you Erin! Is your angora a bunny or a goatie? Would love to see pics


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard LavenderGrey. Another fiber-aholic! Love the color too 
The ranks are swelling! Yay!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Welcome lavendergray - and what a pretty username.


----------

